# unzip_command in bsd.command.mk



## nORKy (Jan 16, 2012)

I have some problems to compiles some ports (I don't install, only make packages)


```
iso8879-1986_2 depends on executable: unzip - found
/usr/local/bin/unzip: no such file or directory
```

I don't understand.
The unzip binary is found in /usr/bin/unzip
But, in bsd.commands.mk, UNZIP_COMMAND is set to {$LOCALBASE}/bin/unzip
That means /usr/local/bin/zip, right ?

so, bsd.commands.mk is false ??


----------



## phoenix (Jan 16, 2012)

Update your ports tree.  This was discussed recently on the ports mailing list, and the fix should have gone in very recently.


----------



## nORKy (Jan 16, 2012)

oh ok  thanks you


----------



## SirDice (Jan 17, 2012)

The 'problem' is that 9.0 introduced unzip(1) which wasn't available in older versions. Anything before 9.0 had to install archivers/unzip.


----------

